# Tiagra 30w for sale?



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

Does anyone have a shimano tiagra 30w for sale? TIA


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I will be selling my Tiagra 30WLRS reels in a month. They come with John Volmer all roller rods with bent and straight butt.


----------



## Wjbrand85 (Aug 27, 2020)

OM you still selling your 30wides?


----------

